# No clue what this is



## DouglasFresh1980 (May 19, 2018)

Any help with this would be much appreciated.  I really love the symbols on the bottom.  I think it might be a horseshoe and maybe a skull but I’m not sure.  I hope this is pre1900.  Thanks again for all you guys do on here, I love this forum.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 19, 2018)

I think it's a pickle bottle, likely from Europe.  Never seen one quite like that but the shape is typical for pickle bottles.  The monogram is CM I think.


----------



## DouglasFresh1980 (May 19, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> I think it's a pickle bottle, likely from Europe.  Never seen one quite like that but the shape is typical for pickle bottles.  The monogram is CM I think.



Maybe I was holding it upside down eh? It looks like horseshoes to me dammit lol. I think you are right about it being a pickle jar.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 19, 2018)

Yeah I agree it does look like a horseshoe!  It's a very typical font for the time period.  The M is a lot less typical, and I'm still not 100% certain that's what it is but it looks more like an M than anything else I can think of.


----------



## DouglasFresh1980 (May 19, 2018)

This is near where I found it.  Had to do a little photo shoots for her.


----------



## DouglasFresh1980 (May 19, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Yeah I agree it does look like a horseshoe!  It's a very typical font for the time period.  The M is a lot less typical, and I'm still not 100% certain that's what it is but it looks more like an M than anything else I can think of.



You mentioned time period...do you have a ballpark guess right now?  I’ve been doing some research but no luck yet.


----------



## shotdwn (May 20, 2018)

I agree with CanadianBottles on probable use of the bottle but the monogram looks to read CHM to me. As for time period I would guess it is sometime around 1900.


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 20, 2018)

I am pleased to see the monogram (it is of a French exporter which I have seen on other French bottles).  I have a similar bottle with a pontil scar instead of the monogram.  It dates to the last quarter of the 19th Century (The French used a disk pontil much longer than American bottle-makers).  A variety of French bottles were imported here containing condiments -- pickles, olives, and particularly capers.


----------



## DouglasFresh1980 (May 20, 2018)

Wow. Thank you so much Harry.  I have done a lot of researching and I can’t find anything. Do you have any sources/websites you can share so I can look further.  Do you know the name of the company?  Thanks so much, you’ve made my night.


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 21, 2018)

Yes, I do know something of the company.  The monogram is "A G M".  I'm not certain about the "M" part.  They stand for "Alfred Gounelle [Marseilles]".  He patented (in France) a number of food containers, operating from as early as the 1860s to the late 1890s.  

See page 163 in Zumwalt's KETCHUP PICKLES SAUCES.


----------



## RelicRaker (May 21, 2018)

Cool find! I've seen the English counterpart—used for sauces, chutney, chowchow, etc.


----------



## willong (May 23, 2018)

*Photo Shoot*



DouglasFresh1980 said:


> This is near where I found it.  Had to do a little photo shoots for her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nhpharm (May 23, 2018)

I think those are barnacles.


----------



## slickfinish (May 24, 2018)

From the size in the hand,I would go capers. The American caper bottles were in that green.


----------

